# A MUM who weighs 42 stone claims she is being left to die



## Emma (May 26, 2007)

When publicist Jonathan Hartley was asked by the family of 42-stone Sharon Mevsimler to help save her life he worked tirelessly to raise awareness of her problem. As well as getting her national newspaper coverage he also helped set up a variety of magazine deal options. Jonathan has worked for free for the family.

I'VE BEEN LEFT TO DIE

A MUM who weighs 42 stone claims she is being left to die because the NHS won't pay to treat obese people.

Doctors have told Sharon Mevsimler, 37, she only has months to live.

Five-foot Sharon has so much strain on her heart and lungs that she is permanently connected to an oxygen tank.

A doctor has told her surgery to cure her obesity can't go ahead until she loses 12 stones but her NHS trust won't pay for private care Sharon says she needs. The mum-of-four has panic attacks when she feels hungry - so she binges constantly.

Sharon, of Chelmsford, Essex, said: "I have been left to die by the doctors.

"They don't care about me - they care more about how much it will cost.


"If I was anorexic, I would get help but no one has sympathy for obese people. I know I'meating myself to death but I can't stop."


Sharon started comfort eating when she suffered from post-natal depression and her eating spiralled out of control. She can no longer walk and has been stuck in one room for 18 months.


Her husband Bulent, 42, has given up work as a chef to be her full-time carer.


The NHS paid for her to stay in a £5000-a-week clinic to lose weight in 2003.


Sharon went from 35st to 28st in three months. But she claims funding was withdrawn and she got no support after her stay so piled on weight again.


Her local health authority have offered to put her into a psychiatric unit while she diets but she says this does not have the specialist care she needs.

http://www.publicityagent.co.uk/press_cuttings.asp?rc=1&i=36


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 26, 2007)

It appears she has received treatment and is still being offered treatment, it's just not what she wants. At the end of the day she has to take SOME responsibility for her condition, yet she seems to be acting as though this is all the fault of the NHS.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 26, 2007)

I often wonder about cases like this.

The woman obviously has an eating disorder. She obviously needs counselling. I wonder why counselling isn't offered more. She also needs to get in contact with Overeaters Anonymous....I'm not being funny here. She has an eating disorder that needs to be dealt with. No amount of surgery is going to help that. Surgery will help when the mind is ready, but if the mind isn't ready she will put back on any weight lost with WLS.

On another note....guess I'm not the fattest woman in England, lol, so I can stop worrying!


The NHS....even though my GP has been a twat....as a whole has been good about treating me and listening to my needs. Maybe she isn't trying to meet them half-way? I can't judge cos I don't know her or her circumstance, but as far as I can tell the NHS will help those who can meet them halfway.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 26, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I often wonder about cases like this.
> 
> The woman obviously has an eating disorder. She obviously needs counselling. I wonder why counselling isn't offered more. She also needs to get in contact with Overeaters Anonymous....I'm not being funny here. She has an eating disorder that needs to be dealt with. No amount of surgery is going to help that. Surgery will help when the mind is ready, but if the mind isn't ready she will put back on any weight lost with WLS.
> 
> ...




It says there that she has been offered treatment in a psychiatric unit. I would assume that is because she will be able to be counselled there, and have access to psychiatric services as well as trained psychiatric staff. Perhaps it IS an eating disorders psychiatric unit she has been offered. I don't know as it doesn't say. I'm surprised though that as desperate as she claims to be, she is just saying that psychiatric unit treatment will not work for her. You'd think she'd give it a try at least, wouldn't you? Of course, she won't have access to food 24/7 if she went in there, as she does just now with her chef husband caring for her.


----------



## Mechelle (May 26, 2007)

I think that there will be several people that read this post and will choose not to reply because of several contradictions. One being that DIM does not encourage WLS ever, another is that there are those that find it sexy to see someone eat to gain weight and who are they to say when someone else loses control and it has crossed a line and is now unacceptable. If eating peanut M&M by the pound make her feel good on the inside more then she likes how they may her look on the outside, it is up to her to find a soultuion. She is displacing her anger at the system while not taking responsiblity for her choices.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 26, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> It appears she has received treatment and is still being offered treatment, it's just not what she wants. At the end of the day she has to take SOME responsibility for her condition, yet she seems to be acting as though this is all the fault of the NHS.



Sweet God, Ruby, I love you.

Agreed with what Mechelle said as well.

BBSSBBW, I agree this woman has an ED, but she absolutely needs inpatient treatment, scary as it is.

This woman can't get up and get her own food. I have to question her husband. If I was so sick I was bedbound and asked my boyfriend to go get me diet pills, he'd be labeled a monster. Yet, no one seems to think much of her husband supplying so much food.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 26, 2007)

Mechelle said:


> I think that there will be several people that read this post and will choose not to reply because of several contradictions. One being that DIM does not encourage WLS ever, another is that there are those that find it sexy to see someone eat to gain weight and who are they to say when someone else loses control and it has crossed a line and is now unacceptable. If eating peanut M&M by the pound make her feel good on the inside more then she likes how they may her look on the outside, it is up to her to find a soultuion. She is displacing her anger at the system while not taking responsiblity for her choices.



This isn't about how she looks on the outside, it's about her being on constant oxygen and basically bedridden. I know you have issues with Dims not allowing the promotion of WLS, but I don't see what it has to do with this thread. You don't know that she eats m&ms by the pound, or her reasons for her overeating. She DOES however, need to stop saying no to what she is being offered as help, and accept something she is being offered.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 26, 2007)

It's hard to eat/not eat if you've got an eating disorder. That's the thing about eating disordered people: They often have ONE outlet they "allow" to utterly fall apart, and for this woman, it was her eating habits. ED folks are control freaks, but eventually the disorder itself spreads all around as the behavior becomes ingrained. I see why she doesn't want help, but like Mechelle pointed out, she has to admit maybe help outside of what she wants will be useful.


----------



## Mechelle (May 26, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> This isn't about how she looks on the outside, it's about her being on constant oxygen and basically bedridden. I know you have issues with Dims not allowing the promotion of WLS, but I don't see what it has to do with this thread. You don't know that she eats m&ms by the pound, or her reasons for her overeating. She DOES however, need to stop saying no to what she is being offered as help, and accept something she is being offered.



WLS has everything to do with is because that is what she is asking for, she is upset because she is not getting what she wants as far as treatment. She is blaming the NHS of non treatment, when in fact she had 3 months of inpatient treatment. After 3 months it would be likely to assume that someone could take life skills they learned and employ them at home for continued success, combined with out patient psychotherapy to lose the 12 stone needed to get what she wants. Even in the US many WLS are not preformed until the patient complies with a diet and exercise program. Her reasons for over eating were stated in the article and you need to really reassess your reasoning skills if you think I ment m&m's lierally.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 26, 2007)

Mechelle said:


> After 3 months it would be likely to assume that someone could take life skills they learned and employ them at home for continued success



If this were true anorexics and bulimic wouldn't need help more than once either. An ED is a serious head thing...education won't help much once the disease takes back over. I'm not saying she is free from responsibility, I am just saying that you do not understand what it is like to have an ED, you can't just go get fixed for 3 months...it is a lifelong, DAILY thing.

However, if she can't get a grip on it at least, which is where counselling and OA come in, then WLS for her would be pointless. A ED can be dormant for a while and when a persons defences are down bam...they are in the cylce all over again. It is sad, but it is true.


----------



## Mechelle (May 26, 2007)

I understand very well what it is to have an eating disorder... I have had and will always be an over eater. I understand completely. I didnt say her 3 months would cure her, I said it would be long enough with out patient psychotherapy to continue to lose the rest of the 12 stone at home. She has to do something for herself. WLS can not fix her, and that is what she is wanting.


----------



## Cinda (May 26, 2007)

if this woman is so large and all she must have someone (husband?) bringing her food. It sounds like she cannot move around much to cook for herself. So why is this idiot bringing her all this extra food. I know you cant let a person starve but you dont need to bring her tons of food either. Of she is demanding a dozen donuts because she is stressed out--bring her 1 donut and 12 apples instead. She will eat what she gets or not.

Someone is enabling this woman to kill herself.

In the end tho the decision to fight her addiction must come from herself. Just because she wants to stay home and be treated cuz thats where the food is does not mean this is something NHS is required to provide. And WLS is useless unless she controls her bingeing.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 26, 2007)

you know what we seem to have forgotten here is that she says she has anxiety attacks when she doesnt eat...ok...so here is the thing...her husband has probably been conditioned not to want to see that happen to someone he loves...so i am sure he brings her food...that is a given....

but what should be kown here, is that wls wont help those feelings, she needs to get her eating under control first, then move on to some other type of therapy...be it wls or whatever....but the truth is, no matter what her body says, her head must agree with it, and that is the issue....


----------



## SocialbFly (May 26, 2007)

Maybe this should be moved to the health care forum (thank you again Conrad) or the wls forum....

thank you.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 26, 2007)

Mechelle said:


> WLS has everything to do with is because that is what she is asking for, she is upset because she is not getting what she wants as far as treatment. She is blaming the NHS of non treatment, when in fact she had 3 months of inpatient treatment. After 3 months it would be likely to assume that someone could take life skills they learned and employ them at home for continued success, combined with out patient psychotherapy to lose the 12 stone needed to get what she wants. Even in the US many WLS are not preformed until the patient complies with a diet and exercise program. Her reasons for over eating were stated in the article and you need to really reassess your reasoning skills if you think I ment m&m's lierally.



I feel WLS had nothing to do with this, because the issue at hand was the 12 stone she has to lose FIRST. I understood it all perfectly as can be seen from my posts, and I don't think there is reaon for you to get personal, telling me I need to reassess my reasoning skills.


----------



## Emma (May 26, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> Maybe this should be moved to the health care forum (thank you again Conrad) or the wls forum....
> 
> thank you.



I don't really think it's about health and whatnot. Most other reports about large people get put here because it's a size acceptance issue and whatnot. Hence the reason I put it here


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 26, 2007)

Cinda said:


> if this woman is so large and all she must have someone (husband?) bringing her food. It sounds like she cannot move around much to cook for herself. So why is this idiot bringing her all this extra food. I know you cant let a person starve but you dont need to bring her tons of food either. Of she is demanding a dozen donuts because she is stressed out--bring her 1 donut and 12 apples instead. She will eat what she gets or not.
> 
> Someone is enabling this woman to kill herself.
> 
> In the end tho the decision to fight her addiction must come from herself. Just because she wants to stay home and be treated cuz thats where the food is does not mean this is something NHS is required to provide. And WLS is useless unless she controls her bingeing.



Hi Cinda, yes , thats what I said in my second post, she has her husband feeding her at home, full time, enabling her to continue with her problem. She says she has panic attacks if she doesnt eat so she has to eat non stop... I think those need to be addressed first. I also think her husband needs to be counselled. Who knows though what he is having to put up with - the woman he loves geting distressed if he doesnt constantly feed her, must be a hell of a situation to be in. I guess the temptation if she IS bed ridden is to tell him to bring her only a balanced diet so she does lose weight, and say a non stop supply of low cal "snacks", but then.. is that taking away her human rights? 

She is saying she wants specialist private care, but her local NHS authority will not agree to fund it. She had previously had private care funded by them and regained all the weight. She is being offerend NHS psychiatric care. I would be interested to know exactly WHAT the care is that she is wanting, it would appear to be some private facility, and why she doesn't feel the NHS option is good enough. It's NOT par for the course for the NHS to pay to have patients treated privately, but it does happen in some instances where a suitable treatment facility is not available for whatever condition. I'm going to see if I can find out more about the treatment she wants.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 26, 2007)

not trying to quibble Em, just think that when it comes down to ultimately a health issue, weight acceptance or not, that maybe that is where the health forum comes in...

just my thought, and i appreciate yours.


----------



## BeaBea (May 26, 2007)

I do have a huge amount of sympathy for this lady, her current situation must be miserable and my heart goes out to her. 

That said, it seems to me (based on the extremely limited info we have) that the root of her problem is panic attacks - the Eating Disorder and weight are only symptoms of her panic disorder problems. I do know that panic attacks can be horrible but they can be treated - they are a psychological problem and you can be taught techniques on how to recognize and handle them. In this day and age treatment for psychological problems still has a stigma attached and I can understand that offering treatment in a Psychiatric Unit may have scared this lady. If she is is fixated on WLS then from her point of view sending her for help with coping techniques for a panic disorder must seem nuts. 

As a long time sufferer from depression though I understand how mental illnesses can affect your thought processes to the stage where you're -certain- you're normal and the rest of the world is crazy. The problem is that you end up in a place where you are no longer best able to make the best decisions for your own health, which is where I would hope her family and friends would try to step in and gently intervene. 

I dont believe that all Doctors are infallible but at the same time it seems to me that she has not been abandoned by the Health Service. I would hope she and the people helping her have vigorously pursued getting second (and third!) opinions and in checking out alternative courses of action. At the end of the day though just because she doesn't like or agree with the diagnosis and treatment plan that has been offered to her it doesn't necessarily mean that its incorrect. 

Please wrap all the above in standard disclaimers. I dont know this lady and I'm not judging her, I'm just giving an opinion based on the very limited info that was in the original post and link. And once again, my heart goes out to her...

Tracey xx


----------



## pani (May 26, 2007)

My question to those in the U.K.is does the government pay for injuries from mountain climbing or other high risk activities? How about just sports addicts? Running actually causes a lot of minor expenses. What if you were speeding in a motorcycle accident? How about if you were promiscious and caught an STD. Do they cut you off if you come in more than once? I would be interested to know if they are singling out obesity. As far as her "overeating" goes, we only have the media reports. If a person's setpoint has been screwed up, sometimes their appetite is too. Eating is the fastest way for a body to make fat. Because we really don't understand and tend to deny the mind body connection in the setpoint theory, we ASSUME overeating is psychological. But it could have a physiological basis. Very, very sad situation all around. How good is alternative medicine in the U.K? If I were here, I would try that!

" I never had a problem with my weight that wasn't caused by other people!"


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 26, 2007)

pani said:


> My question to those in the U.K.is does the government pay for injuries from mountain climbing or other high risk activities? How about just sports addicts? Running actually causes a lot of minor expenses. What if you were speeding in a motorcycle accident? How about if you were promiscious and caught an STD. Do they cut you off if you come in more than once? I would be interested to know if they are singling out obesity. As far as her "overeating" goes, we only have the media reports. If a person's setpoint has been screwed up, sometimes their appetite is too. Eating is the fastest way for a body to make fat. Because we really don't understand and tend to deny the mind body connection in the setpoint theory, we ASSUME overeating is psychological. But it could have a physiological basis. Very, very sad situation all around. How good is alternative medicine in the U.K? If I were here, I would try that!
> 
> " I never had a problem with my weight that wasn't caused by other people!"



Yes to your questions, all those things are treated, as are alcoholics, drug addicts etc. AS is this woman!! And yes, if a runner kept getting injuries, they would keep being treated. Although services such as physiotherapy usually have a waiting list, but immediately required surgical intervention would be immediate. She has been treated already on the NHS in a very exclusive private clinic that celebrities go to when they are addicted to drugs and drink. It's called the Priory Clinic and she was treated there for three months, some years ago, at a cost of then £5000 per week ( $10,000). However that is NOT NHS treatment as the people you asked about, would receive. Her local NHS authority must have made a special allowance for her to be in the Priory. She IS being offered NHS treatment just now, in a psychiatric hospital unit, but she says she wants private special care, maybe she means the Priory again. It didn't work for her before though. So, she IS being offered treatment. She isn't being left to die. But she doesn't WANT the psychiatric unit treatment. 
Given that the NHS is under NO obligation to ever have given her private treatment, I think she has done ok so far in what she has received. She clearly needs psychological help though, as possibly does her husband.


----------



## BeaBea (May 26, 2007)

pani said:


> As far as her "overeating" goes, we only have the media reports.....Because we really don't understand and tend to deny the mind body connection in the setpoint theory, we ASSUME overeating is psychological. But it could have a physiological basis.



We only have media reports for any of this of we're all making huge assumptions - but the article does say she has panic attacks when she feels hungry so she binges constantly. None of us can make any diagnosis based on the information we have but I'd be interested to hear what psysiological cause you think might be at the root of this.



pani said:


> How good is alternative medicine in the U.K?



It's excellent - but its rarely available on the NHS (ie, its not free at the point of delivery) What alternative treatments are you advocating?

Tracey


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> If this were true anorexics and bulimic wouldn't need help more than once either. An ED is a serious head thing...education won't help much once the disease takes back over. I'm not saying she is free from responsibility, I* am just saying that you do not understand what it is like to have an ED, you can't just go get fixed for 3 months...it is a lifelong, DAILY thing.*
> 
> However, if she can't get a grip on it at least, which is where counselling and OA come in, then WLS for her would be pointless. A ED can be dormant for a while and when a persons defences are down bam...they are in the cylce all over again. It is sad, but it is true.




So true..... I finally had a name for my compulsive-overeating disorder about seven years ago. Finally knowing what it was only began the journey- I still fight it every day of my life- and always will. It's just like they say about the alcoholics- you will always be an alcoholic but you can acquire sobriety. It's exactly the same with the food addicts- Once an addict to food, always an addict. Your earlier suggestion about OA was taken very seriously by me- I have attended some of their meetings myself. 

I also agree with what someone else said about her being in a psychiatric unit while dieting might be a good thing if she gets counseling (as suggested)
AND has her enabler (her husband?) not supplying her.


----------



## Paul (May 27, 2007)

BBC article with a link to a video interview with the 42 stone woman. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/london/content/articles/2007/03/07/obesity_video_feature.shtml

This woman needs help, but her ED is controling her ability to accept the help. She fears the panic attacks so much if she has to restrict her eating that she is refusing the help she is being provided which will possibly save her life. She must he seperated from her family who are enabling her ED by bringing her more food than she should be eating. She needs psychiatric counseling to control her panic attacks and deal with the ED. An in patient psychiatric hospital is a good place to get this help. Maybe the NHS could work with her and her family to help her understand this. Is the NHS actually denying this woman WLS or are they saying to her you need to recieve help for the panic attacks first, loose some weight (surgery at 42 stone is very dangerous) and then the NHS will consider your request for WLS? I wonder if she wants to omit the treatment for the panic disorder and ED and proceed straight to WLS? If so I suspect that the NHS is stating the undergoing WLS when the patient has untreated psychological issues is too risky to approve?

The NHS may need to send a counselor in to talk with the family to help them understand why the best treatment right now is not WLS but psychological therapy to her this woman control her panic attacks.

As I see it, the NHS is not denying this woman help or treatment. This woman happens to not like the taste of the medicine required to treat her medical issues and is refusing to take it.

BTW if I remember recently there was a teenage girl who was way over 30 stone. If I remember her story correctly she was provided help by the NHS and recieved both counseling and WLS, so this woman really cannot claim the NHS will help annorexics but refuses to help the morbidly obese. It is not true!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 27, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> I do have a huge amount of sympathy for this lady, her current situation must be miserable and my heart goes out to her.
> 
> That said, it seems to me (based on the extremely limited info we have) that the root of her problem is panic attacks - the Eating Disorder and weight are only symptoms of her panic disorder problems.




I personally think the ED has lead to the panic attacks. I don't know enough about this woman or her situation, but from my own experience, ED's lead to compulsive or obsessive thinking....which can easily escalate into a panic attack. I agree that her mental health needs to be addressed first, but that should include panic attacks AND her ED because more than likely they are related.

I too have depression at times, really sorrowful depression. I also have an ED that leads to all sorts of insanity and yes sometimes panic attacks. Behaviours and moods around food are much much different....it feels like someone else inside your head is controlling you...but this is getting way too personal for me, so I shall sign off now.....


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 27, 2007)

And one more thing I would like to add...people with ED are cunning and manipulative...it's just part of the disease. Her husband feeds her yes, but what if she is stronger than he is?? And what if she has other friends and family come over and lies to them saying he won't give her anything to eat?

The husband should not be a scapegoat. He needs to be taken aside and educated on how to deal with a manipulative ED and how to love without food. It's not his fault that he loves his wife and doesn't want to see her screaming and crying because he won't feed her.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 27, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> And one more thing I would like to add...people with ED are cunning and manipulative...it's just part of the disease. Her husband feeds her yes, but what if she is stronger than he is?? And what if she has other friends and family come over and lies to them saying he won't give her anything to eat?
> 
> The husband should not be a scapegoat. He needs to be taken aside and educated on how to deal with a manipulative ED and how to love without food. It's not his fault that he loves his wife and doesn't want to see her screaming and crying because he won't feed her.



Yes, people with ED's are manipulative, but if he loves his wife, he would warn others that she'll do anything for food. What's she going to do if he won't feed her? She's very limited in her mobility.

If he's her caretaker and not monitoring her intake totally, he's falling down on the job.

Letting her have the panic attack forces her to deal with the emotions she's avoiding with food. Food issues are a symptom, not the cause, of her mental state. No one eats their way to immobility just because they really enjoy food for the same reason no one starves their way to loss of bladder control because of an aversion to food. If her husband can't control her intake, which she mostly certainly can't manage on her own, she needs to be in a mental institution. He is failing her.


----------



## BeaBea (May 27, 2007)

missaf said:


> With so much stress on the psychological disorder that is this woman's ED, would a government sponsored commital be possible?



Hi Missaf,

I'm not sure what you mean quite by 'Government Sponsored' but involuntary commitals here need two Doctors to sign off on them plus a Judge. I guess it is possible and I do completely understand where you are coming from.

That said though, the thought of fat people being committed makes me shudder. Regardless of the actual circumstances and this poor womans combination of ills I think it would make the situation intolerable for a lot of other fat people here in the UK. Her story is being handled by a publicity agent so it's likely that involuntary commital would be splashed all over the papers and tv. 

Given our crazy, politically correct atmosphere here which protects all kinds of terrorists and every single minority but regards fat people as fair game I suspect it wouldn't be long before I and all the other UK contributors to Dims were carted off as well....

I know this sounds trite but the secret to overcoming most addictions is probably to first admit you have a problem. It seems to me (and again, based solely on the tiny fragments of info we have) that this lady sees her problems as being that the NHS wont give her WLS, not that she has an ED/Panic Disorder/Enabling husband. Given that previous voluntary treatments failed as soon as she left the inpatient care facilty I suspect any involuntary care would have the same problem.

This is just a big sad mess. I hope we get some good news for this lady soon 

Tracey


----------



## Emma (May 27, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yes, people with ED's are manipulative, but if he loves his wife, he would warn others that she'll do anything for food. What's she going to do if he won't feed her? She's very limited in her mobility.
> 
> If he's her caretaker and not monitoring her intake totally, he's falling down on the job.
> 
> Letting her have the panic attack forces her to deal with the emotions she's avoiding with food. Food issues are a symptom, not the cause, of her mental state. No one eats their way to immobility just because they really enjoy food for the same reason no one starves their way to loss of bladder control because of an aversion to food. If her husband can't control her intake, which she mostly certainly can't manage on her own, she needs to be in a mental institution. He is failing her.



No one eats their way to immobility on apples and fruits. If she has a panic attack when she's not eating why doesn't he give her healthy stuff?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> No one eats their way to immobility on apples and fruits. If she has a panic attack when she's not eating why doesn't he give her healthy stuff?




Do you always eat healthy stuff? I don't........
I'm fat myself, btw, so I'm not going to judge her "food choices" especially when some of my own suck. However, I understand what you mean about if it's being provided for her, it would seem easier to "control" her diet/intake so she has no choice but to lose some weight/improve her diet. I just don't think it would be that easy for her "co-dependent". He's probably conditioned as part of that relationship to give her certain things. Just like a woman married to an alcoholic will call into work for her hubby when he's hungover or stop off at the liquor store for him, he provides her with her fave foods she insists on- he's her "enabler" (as has been pointed out already). This means he's part of the problem. 


If she's an addict, he probably gives her whatever she wants so she will shut up and leave him alone..... dysfunctional? Probably........ but if it was sound logic at work, would she be in this position?


As someone with an eating disorder, I won't go into how many "fits" I have had if the food isn't....."perfect" i.e. if it's not prepared a certain way, if there is no salt or dressing, etc. 
You don't want just food- you want SPECIAL food- COMFORT food- and you want it.... YOUR way.

I honest-to-goodness WILL NOT EAT IT if it's not THE WAY I WANT IT. The control issues must be playing into this....... because I'm one helluva picky eater to be my size.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I honest-to-goodness WILL NOT EAT IT if it's not THE WAY I WANT IT. The control issues must be playing into this....... because I'm one helluva picky eater to be my size.



I prefer the term "gourmet".


----------



## butch (Jun 1, 2007)

In the US don't they require all WLS candidates to be screened by a psychologist/psychiatrist before they will be approved for the surgery? I ask because if this is the case in the UK, too, then obviously this woman is not psychologically fit to have the surgery, regardless if she weighs 42 stone or 20 stone.

In general, in the US or the UK, I wonder what the percentage is of people turned down for WLS because they don't pass the psych screening? My guess is that it is a very low number. I wonder if that is a good or bad thing?


----------

